# Audio Therapy



## GlowBug23 (Dec 21, 2007)

I was doing some poking around online and came up with this. What do you guys think?

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/25.html

My review is the best


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My question is how do you think you will get insight to your own problems? 

A book?
An audio book?
A therapist?
Medications?

Mine are:

100 per cent motivation
100 per cent will 
Body exercises: cardio, massage, yoga, stretching, etc. 
A just well to do good enough book(s) evaluated by a therapist/psychology establishment that treats effectively this disorder and that people have recovered completely or nearly that can just cost about $10-30.
A journal to write every day experience and every day negative thoughts/scripts, and to write everyday.
Ideally, a therapist to walk you down this path.
Medications if your symptoms are too extreme.
A working combo of therapist and psychiatrist, whose goal is to ween you off your medication completely. 
And lastly very importantly: 100 per cent honesty in therapy, journal, and meeting with your psychiatrist


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i don't know but from the review it seems that this audio series did help but i don't think it's for everyone example me.i'll lost interest in cd/self help books and will not practice what it tell us to do.i still choose medications(general hospital) and psychologist.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I lose interest quickly when using self-help books, I have to work hard to stay motivated. That's why I love the tapes. When you first start with the series it's an easy schedule to keep. Each CD is an hour-long "session"; I usually listened to one "session" a week and for the rest of the week practiced the new techniques that were taught. This is the equivalent of a therapy session, only it's not interactive; but Dr. Richards really understands what social anxiety is all about, unlike most therapists I've been to.

It is true that CBT will not work as quickly as medication. But I personally don't like to think of medication as a solution, I look at it as a crutch that I will eventually no longer have to use.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Gerard said:


> My question is how do you think you will get insight to your own problems?
> 
> A book?
> An audio book?
> ...


I'm not sure what you're saying here. This series is not an audio book. It is a series of recorded psychotherapy sessions. Dr. Richards guides you to help you gain insight into your own problems, and yes, I know that self-help books attempt to do the same, but as I already explained I do not find them to be helpful the way this was.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm with dontcare here. I tried all kinds of self-help and internet anxiety "cures" before I came upon Dr. Richards therapy. While it didn't "get rid" of my anxiety, a lot of the negative thought patterns I had about myself were broken through the cognitive therapy I practiced every day and the behavioral exercises I pushed myself to do in the 20 week group I joined and by myself.


----------

